# FedEx Hates Apple Deliveries (at least in Madison, WI)



## evildan (Sep 15, 2005)

Being an avid Apple consumer. It's safe to say I regularly purchase from Apple. In addition to that, I also purchase from Amazon, eBay and other online stores.

But recently it has become more and more prevalent that when I order from Apple, FedEx has this inability to actually deliver my package on time. Furthermore in many cases, FedEx also seems to be able to successfully track  packages through their system if they originate from Apple. It's the strangest thing... but I tell you it's true.

Now, I'm a reasonable man, and reasonable men such as myself know when they're sounding unreasonable. I no doubtably have evidence to backup my claim. Let me share that with you now.

About two years ago - right when the new G5s were coming out. I had some money and decided that I might like to buy one. After careful consideration, I purchased one and had it sent to my house using - you guessed it - FedEx. 

Well the delivery day came and went. When I called FedEx to track my package, I was told they lost my computer. The package was checked into the Madison distribution center, but from there who knows. Ironically my monitor made it to me just fine.. but it wasn't an Apple monitor!!

Ouch! This is a once and a lifetime event right? No, I'm afraid it's not.

In the two-plus years that happened until now, I have ordered many things from Apple... and if I asked you what percentage of those things resulted in a similar story, I'd bet you're guess would be pretty low.

Not so... With the exception of a game and an iPod I purchased at another time, 100% of my packages have been lost, misplaced or "put on the wrong truck"!! All of which resulted in delayed delivery by two days or more.

In the last year, I've taken over purchasing computers for the Marketing company I work for. We've ordered a couple of Macs, keyboards, Mice, etc. Each of these (when delivered by FedEx) somehow suffered the same fate - but only when they were Apple products.

Recently my iPod Nano has traveled the country, only to find itself somewhere here in Madison, WI... but where? Well - according to the FedEx representative I called today it's lost. Yup. But even though it's lost, they expect to deliver it "sometime" tomorrow.

I asked for a more specific time and I was told "Sometime tomorrow, I can't say for sure... thank you for calling FedEx." to which I was hung up on. Ouch! Does FedEx hate to deliver Apple products? Is this some kind of conspiracy?

When they lost my TWO replacement Tiger DVDs, I thought it might be me, but now that they lost my nano, I'm beginning to suspect it might be a general dislike to Apple products.

The common theme in all of these orders is:
a) they originate from Apple
b) they are all Apple branded products
c) they ALL make it to Madison, WI with no problems
d) they ALL (with the exception of 2) have been delayed as the result of "unusual" circumstances.

Track my Nano.


----------



## HateEternal (Sep 15, 2005)

Ha!

I've never had any problems getting shipments from apple in Madison, most of them were through fedex.

However when I  got my PowerMac I also ordered an AirPort for my iBook, the Airport shiped ealier because it didn't need to be configured, it came via FedEx and it took a few delivery attempts because they needed a signature.
So then the PowerMac comes, I think it ended up coming UPS instead (not sure)  no sign off was required so they left a $2000 dollar computer on my porch, in clear view from the street, in the rain.


----------



## fryke (Sep 15, 2005)

Would be interesting to find out what percentage of Apple hardware gets stolen _within_ FedEx. Sounds like close to 50% in your case...


----------



## evildan (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah, my original thought was that one of the computers I ordered was indeed stolen. But it's only a theory... and based solely on conjecture. Something about the reaction of the FedEx customer care person when I told her it wasn't delivered already.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 15, 2005)

In all my years of shipping or recieving... FedEx has a perfect track record (including Apple products bearing apple logos) and the same goes for Airborne Express.

Now... UPS, who I will NOT ship with nor if I have the option will not recieve from... I have several stories... of merchandise showing up broken, smashed, lost, you name it.

I think there is an inside issue at your local FedEx center. Thats uncool.


----------



## evildan (Sep 15, 2005)

One of the reasons I decided to post this, was because my experience with FedEx has been (apart from above story) flawless. 

It is my favorite carrier - even over UPS or DHL. But alas, as luck would have it, my Apple stuff seems to be cursed. 

Although some might find this hard to believe, I'm not upset at Apple or FedEx for these mishaps, in fact I am beginning to find it humorous.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 20, 2005)

Get a job at FedEx Madison, and just pick it up directly .


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree with ScottW, sounds like there's something dodgy specifically at your local FedEx, rather than a company-wide conspiracy. Clearly someone works there who hates (or more likely loves enough to steal) Apple products. 

He/she's probably reading this post on his shiny new Apple merchandise right now with an arrogant smirk on his face.


----------



## evildan (Sep 20, 2005)

hee hee.

Well the conclusion to this story has a bit of humor as well.

Last Saturday FedEx called me to say they had found my Nano. The representative asked me if I would be willing to wait until "next week sometime" to have it delivered.

I suggested that I pick it up that day... and surprisingly she agreed.

I now have my iPod Nano, and am quite pleased that the FedEx nightmare is over. 

As a side note, I received a call on Monday from FedEx assuring me that they would deliver my iPod today (Tuesday). I laughed as I told her I was already holding my iPod and that she needs to update her records.

Interesting. They promised it's delivery to me twice... both times they had no idea where the package actually was when they did so.

Also, I noticed that according the web site my nano has not been delivered. 

http://www.fedex.com/Tracking?last_...tracknumbers=047655675569706&initial=x&mps=y&


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 20, 2005)

Definitely sounds like that facility has some major issues when it comes to stuff coming from Apple's direction. The problem I usually have with UPS/FedEx/USPS is that anything that requires confirmation, I am never home for because I kinda have this thing called a job, and I live by myself... and the delivery times are guess what, during work hours. So, I am still fighting them to figure out how I can get them to let the apartment manager to sign for the packages, so I don't have to travel 30 minutes out of my way whenever I order something.


Still, reliably losing packages is far worse that what I have to put up with.


----------



## evildan (Sep 21, 2005)

Krevinek,

Have them deliver it to your work place 

Actually I had the same issues with delivery. But ever since I moved to this new apartment place, it's been great. the clubhouse has us sign a waiver which allows packages to be delivered.

Also, another handy thing is when FedEx is at my apartment door, it actually rings my cell phone. I can pick up and talk and even buzz them into the building while I'm at work. It's quite handy.

To end on a positive note, I completely understand these things. When you think about it, the millions of packages coming from thousands of locations, something like this is bound to happen.

I do see this as more of a Madison-FedEx distribution issue,since that seems to be where the packages lose their way. 

Also, back to the Apple side of things... I couldn't be happier with my iPod Nano. It's a perfect fit. So far I've been listening to it every day.


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 21, 2005)

evildan said:
			
		

> Krevinek,
> 
> Have them deliver it to your work place
> 
> ...



My workplace actually has a policy of no personal packages... but of course, with a campus of 30 thousand in the Pacific Northwest, personal packages could cause some problems. 

Buzzing them into the door isn't an issue either, it is just that they have /refused/ my requests to let the manager sign for packages, when calling the phone number I leave in the shipping record. This is annoying especially when it is the /shipper/ that can say "deliver only to the name on the package", and the receiver can't do anything about it.


----------

